# Any good zucchini recipes?



## Cimarron (Jul 7, 2008)

Our garden is overflowing with zucchini and yellow squash! Does anyone have any tried and true recipes they would share. We have a couple casseroles we like to make but need to expand to something else! Thanks! Sheila


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 7, 2008)

Cimarron said:


> Our garden is overflowing with zucchini and yellow squash! Does anyone have any tried and true recipes they would share. We have a couple casseroles we like to make but need to expand to something else! Thanks! Sheila



Don't have a recipe on hand, but my mom used to make amazing zucchini bread. I'm sure if you look it up online you can find a great recipe.

Edited...Found one for you:

Ingredients:

2 cups shredded raw zucchini

3 eggs

1 3/4 cups sugar

1 cup vegetable oil

2 cups flour

1/4 teaspoon baking powder

2 teaspoons baking soda

2 teaspoons cinnamon

1 teaspoon salt

2 teaspoons vanilla

1 cup chopped walnuts

Preparation:

Put zucchini in strainer and press or squeeze with hands to get excess liquid out. Beat eggs, sugar, and oil together. Add flour, baking powder, soda, cinnamon, salt, vanilla, and walnuts. Mix together by hand. Add drained zucchini. Mix well. Pour into 2 greased and floured loaf pans. Bake 55 to 65 minutes at 350°, or until a wooden pick or cake tester inserted in center comes out with very little cake clinging to it.


----------



## Miniv (Jul 8, 2008)

Of course there's only so many zucchini breads you can make.........



And I love 'em!

I've thrown them into my Italian red sauces.......Stir Fry........but the family favorite is --

Cut the zuke long wise.......If too mature, core them. Otherwise just score down the center with a fork.

Place small spots of butter or margarine down the center and sprinkle with Italian seasoned bread crumbs.

Bake for about 15+ minutes or until your fork goes into it easily. I bake them in a casserole pan or a cookie sheet.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 9, 2008)

I've got a couple you could try:

Stuff large zukes with a combination of ground beef, cooked rice, tomato sauce, Basil (or any other Italian seasonings), top with cheese and bake. You can pre-cook the squash, then you only have to bake long enough to melt the cheese.

This one works for either yellow squash or zucchini:

6 small to medium summer squash (any variety)

6 Tablespoons butter

2 Tablespoons minced fresh chives or green onion tops

Juice from 2 lemons or limes

Minced fresh dill or dried dill

Cut ends off squash and slice - in half lengthwise, in strips, in rounds, whatever works for you.

Steam squash until barely tender OR microwave with a little water until tender.

Melt butter in a frying pan, add onions or chives and saute until wilted. Add lemon or lime juice, salt and pepper. Cook and stir until juice thickens. Add squash and heat through, spooning juice over squash. Sprinkle with dill and serve.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 10, 2013)

This is one of my favorites, but it is not for you if you are on a diet, HEE HEE!

Fried zuccinni: wash and slice into circles, I use a cast iron skillet, heat oil, any kind you prefer. Dip zucinni into scrambles egg misture then into corn meal, fry till golden brown. I like to eat mine dipped in ranch dressing. Yummy!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 10, 2013)

Baked boats: heat oven to 400, spray a cookie sheet with pam or sprinkle with olive oil. cut zuccinni lenth wise, also cut off just enough of the bottom that it lays flat and won't tip over. Cover with sliced tomatoes salt and pepper, top with parm and mazzarella cheese, bake till brown on top, usaually around and hour.


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 10, 2013)

I've been doing one similar to Riverrose's above.

I slice them in diagonal rounds. Spray with a mist of EVOO and fry on an electric griddle for 4-5 minutes per side. Then transfer to foil lined bake sheet. Spread some spaghetti sauce or pizza sauce on each slice. Top with yummy fresh mozzarella and a sprinkle of Italian blend herbs and bake at 350 for about 12 minutes.


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 10, 2013)

This is another recent fave of mine.

I slice and chop both zuke and yellow. Combine with with broccoli and/or cauliflower florets and steam them. I use either a stainless steel steamer or my new little silicon one I found recently at Bed, Bath, and Beyond. Also I found a neat little hand chopper knife there by Joie that slices veggies in a pretty little wavey pattern. I love it.


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 11, 2013)

This one was a big surprise to me. Raw spaghetti made from zucchini! I have been seeing different versions of this on some of the forums I go to for weight loss and healthy eating. I finally tried it last night and OMG I loved it so much I ate two plates of it. It only takes a few minutes to make. You even make your own sauce. It is a totally healthy dish! You will need a special tool to shred or slice the zucchini Mine came out looking just like angel hair pasta. I have the Titan peeler which comes with a julienne tool. The package said As Seen On TV so they are probably pretty easy to find. I bought mine at Bed, Bath, and Beyond. I was actually shopping for something called a spirooli to do the job when I found this. It was actually cheaper than what I was looking for and is no bigger than a vegetable peeler so I am glad.

Take a 1/3 cup of sundried tomatoes and soak them in warm water to soften them for 30 minutes. I love the Merzzetta brand I buy in a package.

Peel the zucchini and shave it into pasta with the julienne tool. It only took a couple of minutes.

The sauce ingredients were 5 peeled tomatoes, 1 Tbsp olive oil, 1 large fresh basil leaf, the sundried tomatoes along with the water they were in, a few pitted dates, dash of oregano, and a crushed garlic clove. I used canned tomatoes because I did not have fresh. Process the sauce ingredients in a blender or food processor for a few seconds. Poor over that lovely uncooked cold zucchini pasta. Pig out with no guilt!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 26, 2014)

I made this last night to serve on pulled pork sandwiches. shredded one large zucinni, three carrots, mixed together, in mid. size bowl mixed three heaping tablespoons of mayo, a splash of white vinager, and sm. squeeze of yellow mustard. blended, then added to the slaw mixture. Very good.


----------



## poniesrule (Jul 14, 2014)

I attempted home-made zucchini granola bars yesterday. I probably should have started out with plain jane granola bars, but live & learn. They turned out to be more like a cake, but that's my fault since I shouldn't have doubled the recipe ha! They are actually really good!! Here's the recipe:

4c. old fashion rolled oats or gluten free oats

2c. grated zucchini

1 tsp sea salt

2 large eggs

1/4c. canola oil

1/4c. low fat milk

1/4 c. honey

1/4 c. pure maple syrup

1/2 c. applesauce

1 tsp pure vanilla extract

1/2 c. semi sweet mini chocolate chips

1/2 c. unsweetened finely shredded coconut

Preheat oven to 350, line 9x13 baking dish with parchment paper & spray lightly with cooking spray.

Place oats, zucchini, cinnamon, & sea salt in a large bowl, stir to combine.

In a medium bowl, whisk together the eggs, canola oil, milk, honey, maple syrup, applesauce, & vanilla. Add we ingredients to dry, stirring until moistened. Stir in coconut & chocolate chips until combined. Pour the mixture into the prepared baking pan & press down evenly with the back of a spoon. Bake on the center rack of oven for 20-25 minutes until golden brown. Cool completely, then cut & store in airtight container.

Now, I used 1/2 cup honey & left out the syrup, used mashed bananas instead of applesauce, & left out the chocolate (icky!) & coconut. Instead I added sun dried cranberries. Like I said, mine has more of a cake-like consistency, but it's very good! My kids hate it, but I've been nomming on it for snacks. We'll see what the Mr. thinks tonight...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 10, 2014)

I tried this from the Joy of Gardening Cookbook.

Phyllo dough sheets

6 cups of grated zuchinii

1 T fresh dill (I used leaves cut up with scissors)

1C feta

1/2 C cottage cheese

2 clove garlic

1/2 onion, chopped

Mix the zuchinii with 1/2 t salt in a colander. Set a heavy plate on it and drain for 30 min. Rinse and drain.

Saute the onion and garlic in 1T oil.

Mix zucchini, cheeses, dill and salt & pepper to taste. Add sauteed onion & garlic.

Lay a sheet of phyllo in a pan and brush with butter. Layer 3 more sheets, brushing each with butter. Spread on the zucchini mixture. Top with 4 more buttered phyllo sheets. Bake 350 for 30 minutes.

I will make this again, but I think I will fold the phyllo sheets so it will be individual servings, instead of having to be cut into squares. We've been eating it as left over, but the phyllo is much better eaten hot and fresh. I'm thinking it would even be good without the phyllo, simply baked in a dish. The dill is very subtle, but adds a nice flavor.

If it could be made in individual servings, it would make a nice savory for a get together. I think one could also put it in regular pie crust, maybe in a muffin tin for individual servings. Would a biscuit cutter work to make a round pastry to put in a muffin cup? The filling holds its shape, rather like a quiche.


----------

